# Qualität be quiet-NTs?



## Malkav85 (16. Oktober 2007)

*Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Nachdem mein Vater es geschaft hat in einem Jahr 2 Netzteile von be Quiet zum abrauchen zu bewegen (ohne OC, ohne großartige, stromfressende Komponente)

Entweder ist die Qualität derer Netzteile so lala oder er hat einfach schlechte erwischt. 

Ich hab selbst ein be Quiet mit 520 Watt was sei 3 Jahren seinen Dienst verrichtet.

Hat noch jemand schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht, oder bisher nur positive ?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: be quiet*

bis jetzt ohne Probs.

Dark Power Pro


----------



## the Canadier (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: be quiet*

Nein überhaupt nicht. Habe meins seit einem Jahr und es war das beste, dass ich bis jetzt hatte. Mein altes von Fortron aber ist abgeraucht und hat es irgendwie geschafft, meinen DDR zu schrotten. Mein Freund hatte schon 3 billig NT bei denen es immer wieder Probleme gab. Z.B. sind die "Rotorblätter" abgebrochen!!!!! Ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit meinem BE Quiet!!!


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Und ich bin noch zufriedener mit meinen noch leiserem Sreasonic S12II-330HB.

Flüstert bei mir die Abluft des gesamten Systems raus (was nicht wenig ist, die Lüfter drehen allesamt SEHR langsam). Und außerdem - die Leistung reicht dicke. Könnte mir jetzt noch nen E6600 mitsamt einer 8800GTS 640 reinstecken, die Kiste würd immer noch laufen.


----------



## GoZoU (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

In diversen Foren kann man sich aber über derartige Probleme von Be Quiet die Augen blutig lesen. Es ist weiss Gott nicht das Erstemal, dass ich so einen Thread lese und auch hier kann man nur sagen, Be Quiet ist nicht das was es mal war:mad:!


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Vater es geschaft hat in einem Jahr 2 Netzteile von be Quiet zum abrauchen zu bewegen (ohne OC, ohne großartige, stromfressende Komponente)


Lass mich raten:
Das sind diese silent Teile, die nur 2 80mm Lüfter haben, bei denen die Luft hinten richtig heiß ist??

Ja, da kommts öfter vor, ist ja auch normal, das hohe Temperaturen beim NT gleichbedeutend mit schnellem tod sind...


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Dito@GoZoU... Zu einigen (Pokerclock, Stefan Payne) ist das echt noch nicht rübergeschwappt. Dahingegen wurde die Seasonic S12II-Reihe unter Bekannten immer als Geheimtipp gehandelt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

@Marbus16
Es kommt ja auch immer drauf an, welcher Hersteller im inneren verbaut wurde...

Die 'alten' Silent teile waren z.B. Topower, die aktuelle Straight Power Serie ist von Fortron hergestellt, wie auch etwa die hälfte vom P3D Roundup...


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

@Stefan Payne: Ja, es sind die mit 2x 80mm...bei meinem drehen die sich schon lange nicht mehr, weshalb ich nen 120mm am Gehäuse mitbefestigt habe, der die Luft raussaugt, aber es läuft noch einwandfrei.

Ich weiss auch nicht wie mein Vater es geschaft hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Bei den Teilen wunderts mich nicht...
Die werden nämlich verdammt warm, die Lüfter drehen alos nicht schnell genug, die Effizienz ist auch nicht sehr gut.

Meist hängt man dann auch noch 'normale GamePCs' dran, da ists wirklich kaum 'nen Wunder, das die Dinger recht schnell ausfallen...

Was für einen Rechner hatte denn dein Paps dran??


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

So ganz rosig ist die Straight Power Serie allerdings nicht. Schaltet ja reativ früh ab. Und auch wenn FSP drinsteckt, wer sagt einem, dass immer die besten Komponenten verbaut wurden? Dann doch lieber die NTs direkt von FSP nehmen.

Ebenso wie Seasonic.... Da kann noch so viel drinsein, für mich ist ein corsair eben kein Seasonic. Und damit nicht kaufenswert....

Und siehste Stefan, die kleinen Viecher damals sind hochgegangen, weil die mistig konstruiert waren. Heutige 300W-Netzteie reichen für einen gamePC wie meinen locker aus... Und da geht noch was!


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> So ganz rosig ist die Straight Power Serie allerdings nicht. Schaltet ja reativ früh ab.


Ja, und?!
Lieber schaltets ab, als dass es überlastet wird und dadurch abraucht...


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Es schaltet ab. Lässt sich erstmal nicht wieder einsschalten. Und dann rennt es ohne Probleme weiter - genau so und nicht anders muss es bei einem Marken-NT ablaufen. Wenn du BeQuiet unterstellst, dass deren Netzteile nicht über die Funktion verfügen, dann höre sofort auf, diese Netzteile anzupreisen. [ironie]Empfehle dann lieber die 700W LC Powers, die schalten ja doch wenigstens nicht ab sondren liefern ja noch weiter Strom.[/ironie]


----------



## xrayde (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



GoZoU schrieb:


> In diversen Foren kann man sich aber über derartige Probleme von Be Quiet die Augen blutig lesen. Es ist weiss Gott nicht das Erstemal, dass ich so einen Thread lese und auch hier kann man nur sagen, Be Quiet ist nicht das was es mal war:mad:!
> 
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


Jau, es gibt auch neg. Stimmen/Erfahrungen, so ist das nicht:

http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=76023

http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=58781

http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=53835

So weit ich noch von früher weiß, sind gerade bei HWL so einige Neg.-Threads zu bq zu finden.

Was jedoch Klasse bei bq ist, ist deren Support und Garantieabwicklung, da kann sich fast Jeder 'ne Scheibe von abschneiden .


PS:

Aufgrund obiger Erfahrungen nehme ich von bq erstmal Abstand, wenn ich vor die Wahl gestellt werden würde, würde ich erst was anderes vorziehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Es schaltet ab. Lässt sich erstmal nicht wieder einsschalten.


Und?!
Genauso solls doch auch sein!!



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Wenn du BeQuiet unterstellst, dass deren Netzteile nicht über die Funktion verfügen, dann höre sofort auf, diese Netzteile anzupreisen.


Ja, und wenns längere Zeit mit höherer Temperatur betrieben wird, altern die Elkos stärker, je höher die Temperatur desto schneller ists hin...

Und da die 'alten' innendrinnen recht warm sind, der Luftstrom so lasch ist, dass das Gehäuse in keinster Weise entlüftet wird und das NT das ganze auch noch aufheizt...


----------



## Marbus16 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Es soll zwar so sein - aber nicht so früh, dass die Leistungsangaben noch nicht mal erreicht sind. 

Also bei mir heitzt es ziemlich aus dem NT, wenn ich mein System mal in den Silent-Mode versetze. Ist aber auch klar, so ohne Lüfter hinten...


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Es soll zwar so sein - aber nicht so früh, dass die Leistungsangaben noch nicht mal erreicht sind.


Beim Straight steht 25A/18A +12V, 30A Combined, aber das hab ich im anderen Thread schon gesagt...


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Ich selbst habe seit einem halben Jahr das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 530W und habe bis heute keine Probleme gehabt. Ich schätze an dem NT die geringe Lautstärke, sowie das Kabelmanagement. Auch an der Stabiltät kann man nicht meckern.

@Marbus16: Auch zu dir sollte mittlerweile "rübergeschwappt" sein, dass man "Erfahrungsberichte" nur mittels eigener Erfahrung schreiben kann. Manche hatten schlechte, ich hatte gute Erfahrungen und dannach schreiben die Leute eben. Welche Be Quiet NTs hattest du eigentlich schon? Bei deiner Erfahrung damit müssen das ja mindestens drei oder vier gewesen sein.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Ich hab jetzt das eine Netzteil auseinander genommen. Mein Vater hat Elektriker gelernt und hat es sich mal angeschaut. Die Sicherung war Ok...muss also wahrscheinlich ein Fehler in der Platine sein.


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Bei anderen Produkten (welche man nicht hat) wird jeder Bericht bierernst genommen, bei der eigenen Marke jedoch jede Macke runtergespielt.

Ich bin doch nicht so blöd und kauf mir nen leises NT, wo ich mir noch nen Lüfter reinhauen muss, weil das NT nicht/kaum entlüftet :p


----------



## sYntaX (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Ich habe auch das Straight Power NT von Be quiet und bin sehr zufrieden. Meins hat 350 Watt und betreibt meine Stromfresser-CPU und meine 8800GTS (beides oced) stabil. Was will man mehr?^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt das eine Netzteil auseinander genommen. Mein Vater hat Elektriker gelernt und hat es sich mal angeschaut. Die Sicherung war Ok...muss also wahrscheinlich ein Fehler in der Platine sein.


Am wahrscheinlichsten dürft ein defekter ELko sein, danach kommt ev. ein defeter MOSFET, musst dir mal genauer anschauen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Bei anderen Produkten (welche man nicht hat) wird jeder Bericht bierernst genommen, bei der eigenen Marke jedoch jede Macke runtergespielt.
> 
> Ich bin doch nicht so blöd und kauf mir nen leises NT, wo ich mir noch nen Lüfter reinhauen muss, weil das NT nicht/kaum entlüftet :p


Dir sollte solangsam auch klar sein, das das bei NTs mit 120mm Lüfter nicht (mehr) der Fall sein muss...

Dir sollte solangsam auch klar sein, das die Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen BQT Netzteil serien mehr als gewaltig sind!!

Das Straigt ist z.B. ein Fortron, das alte was MalkavianChild85s Vater gestorben ist, war ein TSP Netzteil, das auch von Tagan gelabelt wurde.
Sollte wohl einleuchten, das die Erfahrungen mit dem TSP-BQT nicht auf die vom FSP-BTQ zu übertragen sind, eigentlich...


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Dir sollte solangsam auch klar sein, dass auch ein 120mm Lüfter kaum Luft bewegen kann.

Dir sollte solangsam auch klar sein,  dass ich damit alle Userberichte meinte - und die sind insbesondere bei den neuen BeQiet-NTs nicht berauschend.

[ironie]Juhu, es geht wieder los [/ironie]

@xrayde: ich hab ja schon aufgehört :p


----------



## xrayde (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Jungs, könnt Ihr Euer Gezicke nicht mal plz. z.B. auf's virtuelle Schlachtfeld verlegen?

Da nervt Ihr a) Keinen damit hier und b) könnt Ihr Euch da mal gerne das polieren worauf Ihr schon lange scharf seid.

Durch derartige Postings werden ernsthafte techn. Themen nur ein pubertäres Kasperletheater!


PS:

Nein, ich werde auf keine Eurer Rechtfertigungspostings hierauf reagieren, da es mir zu müßig ist.


----------



## DOTL (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Ähm Leute, könnt ihr eure Dispute nicht privat lösen? Hier gehts in erster Linie um Netzteile und nicht um "Privatkriege" 
Zudem, lasst doch dieses doofe "Nachtreten" hinsichtlich von Nachträgen in euren Postings...


----------



## McZonk (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> [ironie]Juhu, es geht wieder los [/ironie]



Wenn du das so klipp und klar erkennst, frage ich mich doch ernsthaft, warum dich dich dann überhaupt darauf einlässt?

DOTL hat im Prinzip schon alles gesagt... Bitte wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückkehren


----------



## Delious (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



xrayde schrieb:


> Jau, es gibt auch neg. Stimmen/Erfahrungen, so ist das nicht:
> 
> http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=76023
> 
> ...



Du hast doch eh keine Ahnung:p

Mein BQ Straight Power läuft absolut Spitze!


----------



## Ionenweaper (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Also ich habe mit meinem Straight Power Pro auch keine Probleme, und schön leise ist es auch noch. :sm_B-):


----------



## ED101 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Bei mir hat das Netzteil den kompletten Rechner mitgerissen, einfach die Spannungsspitze komplett durchgegeben, das kannte ich sonst nur von Billignetzteilen. Ich habe sogar noch ein Überspannungsschutz davor gehabt und trotzdem hat das Netzeil nix abgefangen.


----------



## Friday (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Es ist egal, wie viel Geld man für ein NT ausgegeben hat - sowas kann immer passieren.
Es gibt nur eine Norm die besagt, daß beim Defekt kein Brand passieren können darf.
Wenn sich an der Ausgangsseite eines NTs eine Diode zerlegt, dann geht ein enormer Impuls durch die angeschlossenen Leitungen und das kann den gesamten Rechner zerstören. Dieser technische Zusammenhang gilt bei jedem Schaltnetzteil und nicht nur bei No-Name-Produkten.


----------



## ED101 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Hab Elektriker gelernt, das ist mir schon klar, nur war die Spannungsspitze dann nicht mehr so extrem das es mir wirklich das komplette System hätte zerlegen dürfen, es ist nichts mehr ganz.


----------



## KoRsE (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Hallo Leute,

also das war mal bei nem Kumpel von mir ganz "witzig". Er hatte ein BeQuiet 450 Watt Netzteil (keine ahnung welche Serie, war mit 2x80 mm Lüfter blau beleuchtet). Hat sich dann eine 6800GS geholt. Eingebaut war auch alles super, bis man versucht hat, die Auflösung zu ändern. Dann ist das Netzteil abgekackt - einfach aus. Dasselbe hab ich bei mir drin (6800 GT) und läuft einwandfrei...


----------



## HtPC (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



Genkidama schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ... dann ist das Netzteil *abgekackt* - einfach aus...



So detailliert wollte ich das jetzt nicht wissen:oink:


----------



## xrayde (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



Delious schrieb:


> Du hast doch eh keine Ahnung:p
> 
> Mein BQ Straight Power läuft absolut Spitze!


Hä hä.

Na ja, ist wohl was dran das bq den OEM-Partner wechselte und sich das seitdem besserte.

Was ich von deren *eigenen* Lüftern jedoch ausschliesse ...



ED101 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das Netzteil den kompletten Rechner mitgerissen, einfach die Spannungsspitze komplett durchgegeben, das kannte ich sonst nur von Billignetzteilen. Ich habe sogar noch ein Überspannungsschutz davor gehabt und trotzdem hat das Netzeil nix abgefangen.


Krass.

Hast Du denn wenigstens eine Überspanungs-Versicherung, so das die da eintraten?

Für Dich als Elo doch schon fast ein Muss!


----------



## streega (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Hier auch meine Erfahrungen ... bisher besaß ich 4 bequiet NTe. das 850 W und 3 750W ... 3 (darunter das 850W)sind mir in übertakteten Systemen durch Explosion innerer Bauteile zerstört worden. Alle wurden jedoch ohne Anstand und sehr schnell vom Hersteller direkt ausgetauscht ... 1TAG ... mir scheint der Hersteller macht derartiges öfter  .. mein letztes habe ich aufgrund der Lautstärke veräußert und bin nach diversen Tipps auf das Seasonic S12 ENERGY 650 W umgestiegen. Für empfindliche Ohren das beste NT das ich je hatte. Meine externe Festplatte auf meinem Schreibtisch ist jetzt lauter als mein gesamtes System ... ich schwör!!!


----------



## EGThunder (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Hab seit Mitte dieses Jahres ein 450er Straight-Power im PC und das macht seinen Dienst ohne Meckern und Murren.

EG


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



streega schrieb:


> Hier auch meine Erfahrungen ... bisher besaß ich 4 bequiet NTe. das 850 W und 3 750W ... 3 (darunter das 850W)sind mir in übertakteten Systemen durch Explosion innerer Bauteile zerstört worden. Alle wurden jedoch ohne Anstand und sehr schnell vom Hersteller direkt ausgetauscht ... 1TAG ... mir scheint der Hersteller macht derartiges öfter  .. mein letztes habe ich aufgrund der Lautstärke veräußert und bin nach diversen Tipps auf das Seasonic S12 ENERGY 650 W umgestiegen. Für empfindliche Ohren das beste NT das ich je hatte. Meine externe Festplatte auf meinem Schreibtisch ist jetzt lauter als mein gesamtes System ... ich schwör!!!



Ist zwar schön das der Hersteller tauscht, aber haftet er auch für weitere Schäden


----------



## ED101 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*



xrayde schrieb:


> Krass.
> 
> Hast Du denn wenigstens eine Überspanungs-Versicherung, so das die da eintraten?
> 
> Für Dich als Elo doch schon fast ein Muss!


 
Ja habe ich, die Versicherung zahlt aber nur Zeitwert, also war das ganze ein richtiges Verlustgeschäft :mad:


----------



## Nelson (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

ja hab bei meim freund hab ich auch nen bq straight power-450 reingebaut und das läuft jetzt seit 3monaten ohjne probs! 
Meim couseng is aber vor nem halben jahr sein bq abgeraucht (es kam ne flamme raus aber seither läuft es einwandfrei  )  ich glaub er hatte eins mit den 2 80er lüftern....

mir is gestern auch mein FSP group 350W silent netzteil abgeraucht  gab nen lauten knall und es stank gewaltig mitlerweile gehts wieder aber trauen tu ich dem net 
jetzt hol ich mir halt noch n seasonic in der hoffnung es is leise...
(bitte jetzt kein comment von marbus.... du bist n seasonic fanboy  deine comments zählen nich als meinung  )


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Das Seasonic Fanboy verbitte ich mir. Ist ja schlimm, nur weil man nen Conroe kauf (ist schneller) kreischen auch wieder einige "Du Intel-Fanboy!". Seasonic ist aktuell nunmal eine gute Marke, die auch preisgünstig zu haben ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Gut, ja, Preisgünstig, nee, nich wirklich...

Die Seasonics sind eher teuer...


----------



## ED101 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Gibt auch billige Seasonic, aber die haben dann auch entsprechend eine andere Qualität.


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Also wenn ich mir die S12II-Reihe anschau: 
330W: 45

380W: 48

430W: 57

500W: 82
Für meinen Geschmack sind da die beiden sinnvollsten Modelle auch sehr günstig. Und keineswegs schlecht.

Quelle


----------



## Friday (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Qualität be quiet-NTs?*

Nachdem sich hier mal wieder alle die üblichen Dinge an den Kopf geworfen haben ...

Back to Topic!


----------

